# E7200 Overclocking



## ShadowFold (May 15, 2008)

If anyone has a E7200 Core 2 Duo please post your OC's and help other E7200 users out 

Heres what I got so far on stock volts






I will definantly go to atleast 3.2ghz


----------



## niko084 (May 15, 2008)

I have heard they will do an easy 3325 at stock voltage... Can't say myself...


----------



## ShadowFold (May 15, 2008)

STOCK VOLTS? Holy crap I gotta try that later!


----------



## Duxx (May 16, 2008)

When does your xigmatek come in?  I hate those temperatures!  We need some justice to be done for that chip


----------



## ShadowFold (May 16, 2008)

3.2ghz ON STOCK VOLTS.






Seems pretty stable.. temps are too high tho 

Getting the Xigmatek in a few days.. Gotta order it first.


----------



## niko084 (May 16, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> 3.2ghz ON STOCK VOLTS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have that short stock intel? What are your temps?


----------



## Urbklr (May 16, 2008)

niko084 said:


> You have that short stock intel? What are your temps?



Lawls, there in the screenshot


----------



## hat (May 16, 2008)

Remember, the 45nm procs read higher than they should, and there's not much that will bring it to temps Prime95 produces anyway. You'll be fine until you get that xig. Don't worry about it.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 16, 2008)

Well im very happy at stock. I was suprised how much of a jump I got in games even at stock.. I guess the extra cache helps! And are you sure they read higher than they should? That seems about right on stock lol


----------



## ZenEffect (May 16, 2008)

the reason the temps are so high on these cpu's is because the ihs is not welded to the die.  it pops right off.  removing the ihs will drop temps 15-20c


----------



## Ravenas (May 16, 2008)

Who sells the M0 stepping of this CPU?


----------



## hat (May 16, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> the reason the temps are so high on these cpu's is because the ihs is not welded to the die.  it pops right off.  removing the ihs will drop temps 15-20c


:shadedshu that's all I got to say


----------



## Temps_Riising (May 16, 2008)

How much do these babies cost?


----------



## Ravenas (May 16, 2008)

Temps_Riising said:


> How much do these babies cost?



134-150$


----------



## Temps_Riising (May 16, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> 134-150$



Nice, how does that compare with the E8200 in the US?  I would be interested to see if these babies can hit above 4.4gig cause if it beats by little E8200 I might get one!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 16, 2008)

Yup mine was 134$ at the egg. Yea while I was gone I ran two Prime 95 instances and it did not crash at 3.2ghz with stock volts. Im pretty amazed with it.


----------



## Ravenas (May 16, 2008)

Temps_Riising said:


> Nice, how does that compare with the E8200 in the US?  I would be interested to see if these babies can hit above 4.4gig cause if it beats by little E8200 I might get one!



These babies are hitting 5.2Ghz with the M0 stepping.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 16, 2008)

Temps_Riising said:


> Nice, how does that compare with the E8200 in the US?  I would be interested to see if these babies can hit above 4.4gig cause if it beats by little E8200 I might get one!



Im sure this will hit 4ghz easy. If 3.2ghz is this easy im sure 4ghz isnt too much to ask.


----------



## trt740 (May 16, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Im sure this will hit 4ghz easy. If 3.2ghz is this easy im sure 4ghz isnt too much to ask.



it will hit 4.0ghz np just as the e8200 will.


----------



## Ravenas (May 16, 2008)




----------



## farlex85 (May 16, 2008)

Ravenas said:


>



Wow, I wonder what board thats on. A budget proc w/ an expensive board.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 16, 2008)

Holy crapsicles.. I gotta get a water cooler  Im sure I will be able to do 4ghz with a Xigmatek HDT tho


----------



## FilipM (May 16, 2008)

Wow, 5.2 gig! I wonder what sort of voltage was needed.


----------



## erocker (May 16, 2008)

I don't understand why your temps are reading so high on stock voltage?  RealTemp usually reads on the cool side as well...


----------



## HTC (May 16, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Wow, I wonder what board thats on. A budget proc w/ an expensive board.



It's written on the screenie: Asus Commando!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 16, 2008)

erocker said:


> I don't understand why your temps are reading so high on stock voltage?  RealTemp usually reads on the cool side as well...



It reads like that in the BIOS as well  pretty sure its the crappy stock cooler, cant imagine what it would be if I didnt have MX2 on it..


----------



## ZenEffect (May 17, 2008)

hat said:


> :shadedshu that's all I got to say



i should clarify... m0's dont have the die welded to the ihs.  but then again, i have yet to see any other stepping other than m0... there are other reasons why they run hotter as well.  The Stilt from XS has explained everything.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2981838&postcount=7

i just recieved my E7200 today and can confirm, the ihs is not welded on.  popped it off before even running it 1 time... or even put it in a motherboard... in fact i havent gotten home from work yet! :


----------



## ShadowFold (May 18, 2008)

My IHS is on it pretty good. I just tried 3.5ghz on stock volts but crashed while loading windows due to high temps im guessing cause in the bios it says 78c-80c at those temps.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 18, 2008)

omg i sooooo want one...off topic does anyone know if the e6400 ihs is welded?


----------



## ZenEffect (May 19, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> My IHS is on it pretty good. I just tried 3.5ghz on stock volts but crashed while loading windows due to high temps im guessing cause in the bios it says 78c-80c at those temps.



i guess its luck of the draw then.  im recieving another one in about a week or so


----------



## ShadowFold (May 19, 2008)

Well im pretty much going mentally insane due to the fact my temps are so high past 3ghz and it crashes...


----------



## Temps_Riising (May 19, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Well im pretty much going mentally insane due to the fact my temps are so high past 3ghz and it crashes...



Guess I will stick with me little 8200 @ 4.45 gig then


----------



## ZenEffect (May 19, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Well im pretty much going mentally insane due to the fact my temps are so high past 3ghz and it crashes...



see if the ihs is welded.  it probably isnt.

carefully remove the black silicone around the ihs, then it should pop off with very little effort... unless you care about voiding your warranty.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 23, 2008)

Is 62c ok for 5 hours of gaming?


----------



## ZenEffect (May 23, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Is 62c ok for 5 hours of gaming?



honestly... not really
are you upgrading from a previous c2d?  the stock fan on those were much better, i would give that a try if its handy to see if it drops temps any.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 23, 2008)

The one with my E2200 has the same one as my E7200. In fact the e7200 one is alot better cause I thought that the stock cooler was messed up.


----------



## ZenEffect (May 23, 2008)

man... ive got 3 stock intel coolers sitting here that are the nice thick ones w/ copper cores... thought all of the old c2d's had them.
either way.  upgrade your cooling, the stock cooler sucks.  im hitting about 59c right now @ 3.8 under full load *orthos* 1.344v.  im under liquid cooling right now 

testing another e7200.  honestly i can say these are pretty fun.  already ran past 550+ fsb and 5+ ghz on superpi runs.


----------



## Duxx (May 23, 2008)

Order that xigmatek man, best 30$ ever spent on my computer(almost)   Newegg will have it to your door in like 3 days tops, u can breathe once that baby is looking out for your 7200


----------



## ShadowFold (May 23, 2008)

Duxx said:


> Order that xigmatek man, best 30$ ever spent on my computer(almost)   Newegg will have it to your door in like 3 days tops, u can breathe once that baby is looking out for your 7200



I wish I had 30$  trust me its the FIRST thing im getting once I get some cash!!!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 23, 2008)

My FSB is at 400 and multi 6x so I got 2.6ghz. I did some benchies earlier of stock 2.6ghz(just raised the bus till I hit 2.6ghz) with the 9.5x multi. I will show you guys my results if they are significant.


----------



## ZenEffect (May 23, 2008)

after about 45 min of tweaking i got 8x500 on a 4 hour run prime stable (small ffts).  im re-checking w/ occt blend test.  will post up results when i get back from work today but that fsb is taking alot of vcore.  1.456 actual.. that is resulting in about 72 full load  but then again... i still have the quad nozzle on my waterbock 

im going to go back to the q6600 + rampage modded maximus for my 24/7 rig and reserve the dfi lt x48 for benching w/ this cpu.  it likes to clock really REALLY high... now to take off the ihs.

shadowfold, why dont you see if someone will trade you your old cpu for a good air cooler + some other parts?  im sure someone around here would do it.  id do it, but all i have are wc parts.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (May 23, 2008)

trt740 said:


> it will hit 4.0ghz np just as the e8200 will.



i'm sorry but i dont think so. well, not so easily. just check reviews, it wont go over 4 GHz with reasonable voltage... see reviews, there are a lot of them


----------



## mlee49 (May 23, 2008)

Temps_Riising said:


> Guess I will stick with me little 8200 @ 4.45 gig then



4.45 GHz is nothin to sneeze at.  I'm debating picking up the 7200 but its only 3 Mb L2 vs 6 Mb L2 w/8xxx series.  Only a $60 difference(now later this year intel will cut prices like crazy)


----------



## Temps_Riising (May 23, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> 4.45 GHz is nothin to sneeze at.  I'm debating picking up the 7200 but its only 3 Mb L2 vs 6 Mb L2 w/8xxx series.  Only a $60 difference(now later this year intel will cut prices like crazy)



Very true but to get those kind of speeds you need a board capable of over 550fsb.....but thanks, this one will do around 590fsb (FSB not chip!) so the chip must be just about maxed.


----------



## ZenEffect (May 24, 2008)

Temps_Riising said:


> Very true but to get those kind of speeds you need a board capable of over 550fsb.....but thanks, this one will do around 590fsb (FSB not chip!) so the chip must be just about maxed.



at those speeds you wont really notice a difference in cache levels... unless you are benching for points.  but gaming, average computer use it will go un-noticed.

and what is considered "reasonable voltage" for 45nm duals?  i got this cpu to see how quick i can kill it honestly


----------



## mlee49 (May 24, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> i got this cpu to see how quick i can kill it honestly



Truer words of an overclocker were never spoken...


----------



## ZenEffect (May 24, 2008)

here is something odd... my voltage id has now changed from yesterday to today.  yesterday it was 1.1 now its 1.088 
speed step and all the other crap is disabled so i know thats not causing it.


----------



## PaulieG (May 24, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> honestly... not really
> are you upgrading from a previous c2d?  the stock fan on those were much better, i would give that a try if its handy to see if it drops temps any.



Actually, this really depends if you are talking core temp or cpu temp. If it's core, you're fine. If it's cpu...then yes you are getting a little hot, as your cores are probably 70-75c.


----------



## ZenEffect (May 24, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Actually, this really depends if you are talking core temp or cpu temp. If it's core, you're fine. If it's cpu...then yes you are getting a little hot, as your cores are probably 70-75c.



@ 2.6ghz?  thats a bit warm.


----------



## ZenEffect (May 24, 2008)

4ghz stable.  1.4v though :\


----------



## ShadowFold (May 24, 2008)

idk think anyone would buy my E2200?


----------



## ZenEffect (May 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> idk think anyone would buy my E2200?



no but i bet you could trade a decent heat sink and a small hard drive or something for it.


----------



## hat (May 24, 2008)

Post a fs thread you never know what you'll get. There's always somebody going from AMD to Intel or upgrading from a really old setup to a new one running around here somewhere...


----------



## ShadowFold (May 24, 2008)

ok done  I hope it sells soon cause my aunt promised me 30$ by the next few weeks so I could get some OC/gaming ram with a xigmatek. Then I would be in the clear for a loong time.


----------



## hat (May 24, 2008)

Until GT200 comes out 
then you can spite it by going SLI


----------



## ShadowFold (May 24, 2008)

I would never buy a flagship/high end card unless I won alot of money  I dont like spending 250$+ just to realize its EOL or something better came out a few months later for way less that performs just as good  plus I dont plan on replacing this DFI until I kill it cause its amazing.


----------



## hat (May 24, 2008)

No SLI support huh? Well yes I'd say you're good until you decide you want the reigning card of the time...


----------



## ShadowFold (May 24, 2008)

Well my 8800GT + E7200 is maxing everything with 2x-4x AA(even crysis) so I wont we upgrading till I cant max source games, Clear Sky, Starcraft 2, etc. Not really worried about Crysis 2 tho  

Also I got 2.8ghz with 52c load temps think thats acceptable?


----------



## hat (May 24, 2008)

I hear ya, even my 8600gts tears through everything I own at either 2xaa or 4xaa, including oblivion. I play BF2142 with 4xaa set to enhance the application setting and 4xaa in BF2142 works great


----------



## ShadowFold (May 24, 2008)

Ok 2.8ghz with stock cooling is very reasonable. 52c is the highest ive seen 'er go.


----------



## Temps_Riising (May 24, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> at those speeds you wont really notice a difference in cache levels... unless you are benching for points.  but gaming, average computer use it will go un-noticed.
> 
> and what is considered "reasonable voltage" for 45nm duals?  i got this cpu to see how quick i can kill it honestly



I am running 4gig 24/7 at 1.325V.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 24, 2008)

Temps_Riising said:


> I am running 4gig 24/7 at 1.325V.



What HS you got?


----------



## ZenEffect (May 24, 2008)

Temps_Riising said:


> I am running 4gig 24/7 at 1.325V.



what is your fsb?  im doing 8x500 to get 4gig which is taking more vcore *not that it matters to me*


----------



## Temps_Riising (May 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> What HS you got?



TRUE with 2 low noise but high CFM fans, idle at 31C full load on around 49C


----------



## ShadowFold (May 24, 2008)

never heard of a true


----------



## Temps_Riising (May 24, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> what is your fsb?  im doing 8x500 to get 4gig which is taking more vcore *not that it matters to me*



same as yours for 4gig but when I run her at max 4.45gig then 556mhz I think.  The most I can bench at (apart from superPI) is 4.4gig which of course is 550 fsb and for that she needs 1.525v BIOS.......1.5V real.......but I have little or no VDroop as I have modded my board.


----------



## Temps_Riising (May 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> never heard of a true



http://www.quietpc.com/gb-en-gbp/products/amdcooling/tr-ultra-120-extreme


----------



## ShadowFold (May 24, 2008)

Ooooh Thermalright Ultra Extreme.. thanks


----------



## ZenEffect (May 24, 2008)

Temps_Riising said:


> same as yours for 4gig but when I run her at max 4.45gig then 556mhz I think.  The most I can bench at (apart from superPI) is 4.4gig which of course is 550 fsb and for that she needs 1.525v BIOS.......1.5V real.......but I have little or no VDroop as I have modded my board.



guess i got a dud of a cpu as far as volts is concerned... oh well, time for some dry ice!
your 24/7 4ghz you tested those volts w/ prime or orthos im assuming?


----------



## Temps_Riising (May 24, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> guess i got a dud of a cpu as far as volts is concerned... oh well, time for some dry ice!
> your 24/7 4ghz you tested those volts w/ prime or orthos im assuming?



Orthos yes.......4 hours plus about 50 hours of Assasins Creed and COD 4.


----------



## keenan (May 28, 2008)

This is what I wanted from mine and this is where I'll stop 

Not the best E7200, Vid is 1.186V and it needs 1.45V to be 4Ghz stable


----------



## ShadowFold (May 28, 2008)

Ohh I wanna get mine to 4ghz so bad  Nice OC tho man! Try and go higher! 62c is nothin if your just benchin


----------



## JaYp146 (May 29, 2008)

Just got my E7200.  

FPO/Batch = Q811A397

OC results within the next day or so.


----------



## dark2099 (May 29, 2008)

Ok, so I picked up a E7200 today to replace my E4600, figured I would post a screenie of it running stock to get a quick help with the temps and such.  System specs are up to date, so that should help answer questions on cooling.  Obviously there are a few difference on temps being shown, which would be the most trustworthy.  Everything in BIOS is at Auto so C1E, TM, and Speed step are enabled currently.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 29, 2008)

No major OC yet?


----------



## dark2099 (May 29, 2008)

That is just about 2 minutes after putting the CPU in my PC.  The fun will ensue in a bit after I eat dinner.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 30, 2008)

Hell yea  good luck man!


----------



## dark2099 (May 30, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> 4ghz stable.  1.4v though :\



What are you settings in the BIOS for this, and what ram are you running?


----------



## trt740 (May 30, 2008)

*i'm running this 531 fsb*



ZenEffect said:


> what is your fsb?  im doing 8x500 to get 4gig which is taking more vcore *not that it matters to me*



and not that much voltage at all.


----------



## dark2099 (May 30, 2008)

Nice, I currently have gotten it to boot and fully load windows at 450x8, haven't tried higher, though I definitely will.


----------



## trt740 (May 30, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Nice, I currently have gotten it to boot and fully load windows at 450x8, haven't tried higher, though I definitely will.



it will with your board no problem


----------



## dark2099 (May 30, 2008)

Mind PMing me or by some other method telling me you settings in BIOS, still learning all the new settings a bit with Intel, AMD was simpler, but man they don't clock as well.


----------



## trt740 (May 30, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Mind PMing me or by some other method telling me you settings in BIOS, still learning all the new settings a bit with Intel, AMD was simpler, but man they don't clock as well.



I had a p5k_e and I cannot remeber my setting a maximus is much more detailed but here is a great thread to read  http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=168256


----------



## dark2099 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## ZenEffect (May 30, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> What are you settings in the BIOS for this, and what ram are you running?



that is an outdated screenshot honestly.  ive upped my memory performance a bit since then.  the memory i use is Mushkin HP-PC8500 2 gig kit.  the blue sticks rated for 2.35v






current screenie.  lemme jot down my bios settings and post them up in a few min.  ive got just a little bit going on w/ memset as well, but only 1 setting was changed with it. it was the tref.

this is on my dfi board.  the asus maximus + rampage mod is a smidge faster.

*edit*

here are my ram settings.

DRAM Timing
- Enhance Data transmitting: Fast
- Enhance Addressing: Fast
- T2 Dispatch: Enabled

Clock Setting Fine Delay
Ch1 Clock Crossing Setting: More Agressive
- DIMM 1 Clock fine delay: Current
- DIMM 2 Clock fine delay: Current
- Ch 1 Command fine delay: Current
- Ch 1 Control fine delay: Current

Ch2 Clock Crossing Setting: More Agressive
- DIMM 3 Clock fine delay: Current
- DIMM 4 Clock fine delay: Current
- Ch 2 Command fine delay: Current
- Ch 2 Control fine delay: Current

Ch1Ch2 CommonClock Setting: More Agressive

Ch1 RDCAS GNT-Chip Delay: Auto
Ch1 WRCAS GNT-Chip Delay: Auto
Ch1 Command to CS Delay: Auto

Ch2 RDCAS GNT-Chip Delay: Auto
Ch2 WRCAS GNT-Chip Delay: Auto
Ch2 Command to CS Delay: Auto (where cpuz sees 1T or 2T SETTING)

CAS Latency Time (tCL):5
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD):5
RAS# Precharge (tRP):5
Precharge Delay (tRAS):18
All Precharge to Act: 5
REF to ACT Delay (tRFC): 55
Performance LVL (Read Delay) (tRD):8

Read delay phase adjust: Enter

Ch1 Read delay phase (4~0)
- Channel 1 Phase 0 Pull-In: Enabled
- Channel 1 Phase 1 Pull-In: Enabled
- Channel 1 Phase 2 Pull-In: Enabled
- Channel 1 Phase 3 Pull-In: Enabled
- Channel 1 Phase 4 Pull-In: Enabled
Ch2 Read delay phase (4~0)
- Channel 2 Phase 0 Pull-In: Enabled
- Channel 2 Phase 1 Pull-In: Enabled
- Channel 2 Phase 2 Pull-In: Enabled
- Channel 2 Phase 3 Pull-In: Enabled
- Channel 2 Phase 4 Pull-In: Enabled

MCH ODT Latency: 8
Write to PRE Delay (tWR): 14
Rank Write to Read (tWTR): 11
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD): 3
Read to Write Delay (tRDWR): 8
Ranks Write to Write (tWRWR): 5
Ranks Read to Read (tRDRD): 5
Ranks Write to Read (tWRRD): 8
Read CAS# Precharge (tRTP): 3
ALL PRE to Refresh: 3

to get my cpu to 500fsb, i pretty much followed the anandtech article for my mobo, then adjusted volts and gtl slightly to stabilize it.  it worked pretty well as a starting point.  
i will be switching back to the asus as my every day rig and make the dfi my bench board.  this is an lt w/ ut bios *there is not any diff between the 2 except for stock cooling*




trt740 said:


> and not that much voltage at all.



thats not an e7200... though it should not matter, but it seems that it does.  dont know why, just seems that way to me when looking @ other volts and settings for the same cpu... or mabye I just HAVE A CRAP E7200 THAT NEEDS TO DIE BUT WONT. 

seriously, this thing will not die.
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=366963
*cant bench, but can browse the web and validate @ this speed*

also the dfi takes more vcore to get stable than the asus did, but every other volt is much less... i.e. mch, dram, etc etc.


----------



## Temps_Riising (May 30, 2008)

trt740 said:


> and not that much voltage at all.



Thats nice but on my E8200 I can run that speed at 1.3V (real)......1.325 in BIOS, damn I only need 1.5V for 4.4gig but I do think I got very lucky with this chip.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 1, 2008)

Passed 1 hour of OCCT on High, 400x9.5, stock voltages.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 1, 2008)

Holy crap man! Nice chip! Whats the batch number on that bad boy?


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 2, 2008)

Q745A925, and I can't wait to get my DFI board and new ram, that is if it is my ASUS board keeping me from getting anything over 470 FSB stable.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 2, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Q745A925, and I can't wait to get my DFI board and new ram, that is if it is my ASUS board keeping me from getting anything over 470 FSB stable.



dammit I got a different batch  Good luck tho! My DFI is a good overclocker


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 2, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Q745A925, and I can't wait to get my DFI board and new ram, that is if it is my ASUS board keeping me from getting anything over 470 FSB stable.



which dfi are you getting?


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 2, 2008)

the X38 Lanparty Dark


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 2, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> the X38 Lanparty Dark



You should get a boost from the extra PCI-E bandwidth with that as well.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 2, 2008)

Looking forward to that as well.  Going to order it on Wednesday, should have it next Monday.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 2, 2008)

If UPS holds true to their shipping number tracker thingy then I should have my Xigmatek S1283 TOMORROW!!!!!1


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have found UPS to be very reliable with their shipping info.  Especially with Newegg.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 2, 2008)

Not with me tho  they always delay it a day. I cant recall an order that wasnt late..


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 8, 2008)

back to overclockin  Trying to find good volts for 3.6ghz then going for more. Too bad im at work right now tho  Got my Xigmatek, im ready!


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 8, 2008)

I am not sure how far you will be able to get due to your ram, but I doubt it should take much volts for 3.6GHz since I was able to test mine for an hour at 3.8 with stock as I showed earlier.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 8, 2008)

Yea im sure I wont go far.. 400fsb is as high as I can go but 9.5 x 400 = 3.8ghz  Im getting some DDR2-1066 ram soon tho!


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 8, 2008)

Good news for you, I don't know how much more I will be able to contribute to this thread come next week once I get my E8500, but will definitely be playing with my DFI X48 (got that instead of the X38) and the 7200 a lot tomorrow.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 9, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Good news for you, I don't know how much more I will be able to contribute to this thread come next week once I get my E8500, but will definitely be playing with my DFI X48 (got that instead of the X38) and the 7200 a lot tomorrow.



you on hwbot?


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 9, 2008)

Nope, probably should jump on there.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 9, 2008)

Saw some earlier commment about removing the IHS and thought this might answer some questions.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2008)

3.8ghz stable

I ran it overnight and its stable 







http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=374077

Grr it says 3.7999!! I hate that! I have 400 CPU speed!!


----------



## DOM (Jun 11, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> 3.8ghz stable
> 
> I ran it overnight and its stable
> 
> ...


52secs over night 

also theres somthing up with your core temps I dont think the cores can be lower then the cpu temp


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2008)

I had that up to show the clocks.


----------



## DOM (Jun 11, 2008)

i was joking


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2008)

Any other E7200 overclockers think I got high/low volts for that clock?


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Any other E7200 overclockers think I got high/low volts for that clock?



i think its about average.  mine does the same at about the same volts.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 12, 2008)

What kinda volts do you use for 4ghz if you have ever got that far? I might try ocing my ram, I just hope I dont kill them..


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 12, 2008)

I never really stress tested my chip, just booted it up, ran a 3dmark06 or vantage, and generally turned it off when done, but you should be able to get 4GHz stable at around 1.35-1.4v I'm guessing, shouldn't go over 1.5 on air cooling.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> What kinda volts do you use for 4ghz if you have ever got that far? I might try ocing my ram, I just hope I dont kill them..



about 1.4 for 4ghz.  8x500 

you dont even want to know about my bandwidth from the high fsb 

personally, i dont feel it is safe to go above 1.45 for 24/7 usage.  i was able to get a validated 500x9.5 @ only 1.52v.  this cpu is going to fit though so i think he is getting quite a lucky one.  this cpu was so easy to overclock i got it to 4ghz within an hour prime stable.  but then again i am on water cooling w/ ridiculous cooling capacity so heat was never an issue.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 12, 2008)

1.4v huh.. how many mV's is that do you know? The volts I have now are 250.0mV.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> 1.4v huh.. how many mV's is that do you know? The volts I have now are 250.0mV.



no idea w/ that bios.  my dfi bios is different.  cpu vid + special add.

im guessing its your vid + .25v - vdroop.  what is the vid of your cpu?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 12, 2008)

Damn, alright atleast I know how many volts I need to shoot for tho


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 12, 2008)

What are the stock volts and what are the volts with 250.0mV?


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Damn, alright atleast I know how many volts I need to shoot for tho



its real easy.  just tell us your vid!
you can check it in realtemp, or coretemp.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 12, 2008)

Vid = 1.1125


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Vid = 1.1125



ok so.

1.1125 + .250 = 1.3625    *.250 = 250mV*
that is what is set in bios.

now your vdroop is

1.3625 - 1.3280 = .0345 *not bad vdroop at all, 1.3280 is what is read from cpu-z*

to calculate your "actual volts" do this (when i say actual, i mean cpuz... its not really the most precise method of telling vcore)

1.1125 + .250 - .0345 = 1.328

that is how it is all calculated on your mb.  no more guesswork


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 12, 2008)

So set it to .0345?


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> So set it to .0345?



no 

you can only manipulate mV in this equation.  so change 250mV to 325mV and you have 1.4 after vdroop.

1.1125 + .325 = 1.4375 
vid + mV = voltage set by bios



1.4375 - .0345 = 1.403
voltage set by bios - vdroop = real volts.

sorry should be a little more clear.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 12, 2008)

350mv is like 1.418


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 12, 2008)

If you use his formula, you would need .2875(287.5mV) to get to 1.4v in the BIOS.  I am going to guess that if you add about 300.0mV with vdroop you will end up with 1.378v real in CPU-Z.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 12, 2008)

So set it to 287.5 or 300.0?


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> 350mv is like 1.418



not after vdroop


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 12, 2008)

I would try the 350mV setting since if the vdroop doesn't change as you increase voltage, then your actual voltage would be 1.3835v.  Also there is no guarantee your E7200 will do 500FSB, well I can't say for sure, but I never seemed to get mine stable w/ 500FSB, although I may have been over volting the NB a bit and it would crash due to heat.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> So set it to 287.5 or 300.0?



go with 300.


----------



## Forgotten_Realms (Jun 12, 2008)

Well guess I'll post mine on air I have hit stable so far at 4.2 with a vcore of only 1.45 and my temps only run about 49-51c Idle...


----------



## Forgotten_Realms (Jun 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Any other E7200 overclockers think I got high/low volts for that clock?




I dont know about your board but I can run my 7200 at 3.8 with only setting the vcore to 1.26 on my gigabyte ep35-ds3l....and at 4.0 vcore at 1.37 of course 4.2 i have to go up to 1.44 at least I have not had to up volts for NB just CPU.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 14, 2008)

anybody here other than me hit a benchable 5ghz yet?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 14, 2008)

How much is a good watercooling kit?


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 14, 2008)

hat said:


> :shadedshu that's all I got to say



Sorry, why are you so negative about this? The dude is right.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 14, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> How much is a good watercooling kit?



i dont know... dont keep track.  i was not able to get 5ghz on water.  im using my e7200 w/ the removed ihs for phase.  *have another e7200 unmodified*


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 14, 2008)

And you havent gotten 5ghz yet? Are the temps too high or are you having trouble with volts?


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 14, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> And you havent gotten 5ghz yet? Are the temps too high or are you having trouble with volts?



http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=375309

no troubles at all.  i think either i cant type english properly or you misunderstood what i said.  i would recommend taking off the ihs before moving on to water.  you will probably drop temps 15c by doing just that... though then you will have the challenge of making good contact w/ the heatsink on the exposed die.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh I didnt see the "other than me"  sorry! Nice tho, is it stable enough to do 3dmark06?


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 14, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Oh I didnt see the "other than me"  sorry! Nice tho, is it stable enough to do 3dmark06?



yup did a quick 10min prime which in my experience is good enough for 3dmark06

i did it at 1:30am so i havent had the chance to do the full benchmark suite yet.  just a little bit of superpi and aquamark before i had to go to bed so i could go to work.

im hoping for around 20k as my quad puts me past 22k.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 15, 2008)

100%


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow nice OC! Are you gonna run 3dmark?


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 15, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Wow nice OC! Are you gonna run 3dmark?



just ran a 3dmark06 @ 4.75ghz, it would be 21k w/ 7.11 drivers or w/ pcie 110 
i will crank up the cpu a bit more later, i just dont like playing 3dmark06 w/ dual cores.






what else you want?  some aquamark?  some 3dmark01?  sorry i dont have 03 or 05.  i already own the gold cup for 03 on 2900's


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 15, 2008)

Whoa.. nice 06 score man!


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 15, 2008)

Very nice zen. What's the voltage on that, it doesn't show up in the validator.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 15, 2008)

OK guys, I'm thinking of getting a e7200. What's the VID of your chips?


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 15, 2008)

I think the VID on mine (according to coretemp 0.99) was 1.1625 and w/ 1.5v I got it to over 4GHz.


----------



## Forgotten_Realms (Jun 15, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> OK guys, I'm thinking of getting a e7200. What's the VID of your chips?



Yep I love my E7200, stock vid on my chip is 1.15, But I can get it to 4.2 at only 1.44, run it 24/7 at 1333 fsb no volt increase. Run it higher for benching though.
Havent tried it any higher yet, but I will in the middle F@H right now. temps under load only hitting 45c...

Uh huh paulieg now you want one ....LOL


----------



## trt740 (Jun 15, 2008)

nice results on this thread


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 19, 2008)

4ghz on air


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 22, 2008)

just went e8500, cant get it to clock as high it seems but ive only been playing w/ it for about 2 hours now.  4.75 is a breeze to hit under phase.  i think the e7200 has more "character" to it though


----------



## Temps_Riising (Jun 23, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> just went e8500, cant get it to clock as high it seems but ive only been playing w/ it for about 2 hours now.  4.75 is a breeze to hit under phase.  i think the e7200 has more "character" to it though



In my experience you can do that on air if you are lucky enough to get a good one......good as in low Vid, low temps etc.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 23, 2008)

ive determined im fighting the motherboard to clock up not the cpu 

now im looking @ p45


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jun 23, 2008)

can anyone help me out? I'm building my first gaming pc and want a cheap core2 chip to start with that overclocks really well. This will be until i then make an upgrade to a powerful quad when games are fully utilizing the cores.

So, although i see people have this chip up to 4ghz how does it scale comparatively with say e8400 and e8500? Does it bottleneck graphics cards? does the lesser cache affect gaming in a big way? Any help on this would be great, thanks


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 23, 2008)

LifeOnMars said:


> can anyone help me out? I'm building my first gaming pc and want a cheap core2 chip to start with that overclocks really well. This will be until i then make an upgrade to a powerful quad when games are fully utilizing the cores.
> 
> So, although i see people have this chip up to 4ghz how does it scale comparatively with say e8400 and e8500? Does it bottleneck graphics cards? does the lesser cache affect gaming in a big way? Any help on this would be great, thanks



i think pulling 20k in 3dmark06 is enough to say, this cpu does just fine in games 

8x500 nets me around 190fps in cod4.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jun 23, 2008)

ok i guess i need excellent motherboard reccommendations and cooler for overclocking...also possibly crossfire x16 speed board as looking to match it all up with two 4850s. HELP!!


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 23, 2008)

LifeOnMars said:


> ok i guess i need excellent motherboard reccommendations and cooler for overclocking...also possibly crossfire x16 speed board as looking to match it all up with two 4850s. HELP!!



if i can get a hold of a p45 i will probably let go of my dfi lt x48 tr-2.  i was able to bring a e7200 past 5ghz on it.  ive got a maximus x38 also, but its @ rma right now.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jun 23, 2008)

Interesting, where are you located mate and how much would you be looking for it? PM if better for you.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 23, 2008)

LifeOnMars said:


> Interesting, where are you located mate and how much would you be looking for it? PM if better for you.



i live in california usa.  send me a pm, otherwise it will be deleted for not being in the for sale thread.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 2, 2008)

E7200 is not stable at 4.012ghz. Prime errors about 24 seconds in. I got the core at +312mV and its not stable.. should I raise the northbridge voltage? Or try 350mV?

It COULD be my ram.. im still using Kingston Value. I have them at 845mhz @ 2.0v, stock is 1.925


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 2, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> E7200 is not stable at 4.012ghz. Prime errors about 24 seconds in. I got the core at +312mV and its not stable.. should I raise the northbridge voltage? Or try 350mV?
> 
> It COULD be my ram.. im still using Kingston Value. I have them at 845mhz @ 2.0v, stock is 1.925




Run Memtest and see if the ram is stable, if so try a bump to the CPU ....if it does nothing, bring it back and add the bump to the NB. Each mobo and CPU act a little different, and I can tell you from experience with DFI's it takes alot of messing around to figure out what it all likes together!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 2, 2008)

how much should I test the ram for? 1024? I only have one stick my other died a week ago.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 2, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> how much should I test the ram for? 1024? I only have one stick my other died a week ago.



In DOS run 2 passes...if its windows based...one instance per GB of ram, and I was told to run to 2000% completion! yes 2000!!!


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thing is memtest stable isn't always windows stable. Depends. I would say you got plenty of voltage headroom, bump up the essientials a little more (cpu, mem, nb) and maybe loosen your timings a little. Of course another good way to tell what's causing problems is to try different variations. Lower your cpu clock and see if it works. Lower you cpu and mem clock and see if the fsb is holding you back. Different things like that give me a quick idea of where my wall is occuring. Man, I almost wanna trade in my chip for one of these.......


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 2, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Thing is memtest stable isn't always windows stable. Depends. I would say you got plenty of voltage headroom, bump up the essientials a little more (cpu, mem, nb) and maybe loosen your timings a little. Of course another good way to tell what's causing problems is to try different variations. Lower your cpu clock and see if it works. Lower you cpu and mem clock and see if the fsb is holding you back. Different things like that give me a quick idea of where my wall is occuring. Man, I almost wanna trade in my chip for one of these.......



I will agree , but most times if the ram is tweaked too far it will show errors in DOS version for sure.

On a side not Im installing one tomarrow, if UPS tracking isnt lying to me!
$129 From newegg...free shipping. I had to!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 2, 2008)

Well ill just put it to 3ghz for now(my 24/7 clock). When my Crucial Ballistix Get here then I will start worrying about ram stability and stuff


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 2, 2008)

After playing around for a couple of hours, this is what I was able to achieve. Petty easily I might add!

Bought from Newegg.
Batch: Q808A696
Pack date: 5/02/08
VID 1.15V stock


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 2, 2008)

Very nice sneeky. What's intel's recommended voltage range on those?


----------



## keenan (Jul 2, 2008)

vinnard said:


> Hey guys, I have an e7200 with xigmatek s1283 and bolt thru kit, and I don't know what to use to monitor temperatures. Core temp, real temp, speedfan, and Easytune all say a different temperature. Which should I trust?




Use coretemp, open the setting file and set the offset to -10


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 2, 2008)

Open up core temp and it will tell you. It's basically the default vcore of the chip.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 2, 2008)

@Farlex85 Intel rated the E7200 for VID's from 0.85 to 1.35V. My bios however shows a warning when I raised the CPU voltage over 250mV from stock.

@vinnard. Mine took a bios flash to get the temps where they should be, and I use realtemp. You can see it in the screenshot below!


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice SuperPi score, I can't remember the lowest I got mine to, but you should be able to hit sub 12 fairly easily.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 2, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Nice SuperPi score, I can't remember the lowest I got mine to, but you should be able to hit sub 12 fairly easily.



I was just trying with my timings super low. They are deffinately at their limit here, 5 more MHz and they fail memtest.

I will open em up here soon in the next few days and see what this thing is really worth. Or just find another limit on my ram...lol

Oh I almost forgot...Thank you!


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 2, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I was just trying with my timings super low. They are deffinately at their limit here, 5 more MHz and they fail memtest.
> 
> I will open em up here soon in the next few days and see what this thing is really worth. Or just find another limit on my ram...lol
> 
> Oh I almost forgot...Thank you!



Yeah I thought I misread the timings at first. That's quite sick dude.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 3, 2008)

vinnard said:


> In real temp, what should the TJ Max be set to? I am still getting really high temps with low loads



95


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 3, 2008)

vinnard said:


> In real temp, what should the TJ Max be set to? I am still getting really high temps with low loads



I had to update my bios to be able to read the temps correctly. Was reading in the 50's idle....in the low 30's now. Might want to visit your motherboard manufacturers website and see if this is an option that is open to do!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 3, 2008)

What is the mobo...could I ask you to go to UserCP and fill out your system specs? Also be sure to tick the box to "show others".

Get me the name and what bios you are running now, I will take a look!


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 3, 2008)

Many sensors on the 45nm chips get stuck and aren't capable of reporting low idle temperatures.  These sensors were only designed and calibrated by Intel to report full load temperatures accurately.  Try dropping the MHz and core voltage down to see if you can get your core temps to go any lower.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 3, 2008)

unclewebb said:


> Many sensors on the 45nm chips get stuck and aren't capable of reporting low idle temperatures.  These sensors were only designed and calibrated by Intel to report full load temperatures accurately.  Try dropping the MHz and core voltage down to see if you can get your core temps to go any lower.



So I just got lucky, or thats the 45nm support that was mentioned in the update?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 3, 2008)

vinnard said:


> Alright, you should be able to see my specs now.
> And in realtemp, I tested the sensors and both say "Sensor Movement: 6"
> Right now I have version F4 of the bios





I did look and it shows support for the E7200 from bios F3 and later. So I have to say a BIOS flash may not help. They dont really say too much about what the bios' actually do, but the beta looks like mainly a ram update to the bios!


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 3, 2008)

It's all luck.  Some 45nm chips have great sensors and other ones are crap.  All of them should work OK when they get close to TjMax.  The good sensors can report low idle temperatures but a lot of them will simply stop moving even as your CPU temperature continues to cool.  That's why I recommend using low MHz and low core voltage to try and force them to go as low as possible.  Crank up the fans and see just how low you can get them to go to make sure this sticking problem isn't effecting your reported temperatures.

If you have a decent heatsink and fan attached and your idle temps are over 50C then you've likely got a problem.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the further explination of whats at fault here. I had completely missunderstood.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 3, 2008)

vinnard: These sensors aren't accurate at all for reporting idle temperatures.  Read the RealTemp docs that are posted here at TechPowerUp and learn some more about the problems and what you can do to check your calibration.

www.techpowerup.com/realtemp

I know my E8400, even with the correct TjMax=95C still reports about 7C too high at idle compared to an IR thermometer.  Do some testing before buying anything.


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 3, 2008)

I may have to keep my E7200 for the backup rig and get back into this action, see if this is as good as my first and some DDR3 unlocks some nice potential.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 3, 2008)

back on e7200
4ghz woo...  







ddr2 anybody?

e8500 will be back tomorrow   just thought id tease you guys a bit.


----------



## wolf (Jul 3, 2008)

wowza, 4ghz on a budget chips thats niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 3, 2008)

wolf said:


> wowza, 4ghz on a budget chips thats niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice



Check the CPU-Z in my sig, had my E7200 at 4.27, ZenEffect had one at over 5GHz, if you get lucky, with the right cooling and chip you can get insane clocks.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 3, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Check the CPU-Z in my sig, had my E7200 at 4.27, ZenEffect had one at over 5GHz, if you get lucky, with the right cooling and chip you can get insane clocks.



571fsb in that sc if nobody noticed 

i can do 5+ on this cpu too.


----------



## wolf (Jul 3, 2008)

yeah i did notice, 115% FSB OC. very nice.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 4, 2008)

4.4ghz






Atleast it boots into windows  3dmark crashes tho..

NEEDS MOAR VOLTS


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 4, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> 4.4ghz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice clock there, but I would be careful, general safe volts for air cooling is 1.5v max, I've done benches at 1.55v but just benched, taken a screenie, and then turned off/restarted the PC to safe volts.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 4, 2008)

Yea it was getting freakin hot(62c with prime). The Xigmatek is a great cooler tho.. Pretty nice temps for 4ghz on air!


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 4, 2008)

I might grab a cheap H20 system to put on the back up rig to see what the E7200 that is going into it is capable of.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 4, 2008)

I was thinking of going water too.. this cpu has so much potential. I really want a 4850 tho


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 4, 2008)

Even w/ water you likely won't wanna go much higher than that voltage, so your probably pretty near it's max there probably shadow, nice job . Those temps aren't bad at all either. 62C on load at that speed, no problem. Water would be cooler, maybe get you up to 4.5 or maybe 4.6, but probably not much higher than that. Maybe though.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 4, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> maybe  maybe Maybe


lol


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 4, 2008)

I think I am all maybed out.


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 4, 2008)

Who can say for sure after all? It's a mouth guard so I don't have to insert my foot later.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 4, 2008)

the way a e7200 needs volts after 4ghz is kind of not worth trying for 4.2  they do not scale as well w/ voltage when compared to a e8500.  they are not the same chip, the only real similarity is the multi between the two.  they both perform differently and have different requirements.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 4, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> the way a e7200 needs volts after 4ghz is kind of not worth trying for 4.2  they do not scale as well w/ voltage when compared to a e8500.  they are not the same chip, the only real similarity is the multi between the two.  they both perform differently and have different requirements.



I have to agree. getting to 4.0-4.2GHz was quite a jump in core voltage to stabilize it!
I decided running 4.0GHz 24/7 with higher ram frequency is the cooler way to go!


----------



## freakshow (Jul 4, 2008)

i cant wait until i get my E7200


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 4, 2008)

vinnard said:


> Any one know why my computer won't boot unless I use the 9.5 multiplier? Do I need more voltage if I use anything but that?



Sorry I have no idea why It wont boot without a 9.5multi. I personally have tried every half step between 6-9.5. They all work on my mobo, and no extra voltage needed to get to any of them!


----------



## Silverslick (Jul 8, 2008)

These chips are looking really good. My Q6600 died, so I think I'll look into one.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 8, 2008)

can i have some help? iv read through the thread but im still kind of confused i would absolutely love it if we could have a owners list in post one with what voltage cooling and oc they got i bet people on tpu would eat these up im going to get one...but without the list i have a quick question what is the LOWEST oc you guys have goten?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 8, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> can i have some help? iv read through the thread but im still kind of confused i would absolutely love it if we could have a owners list in post one with what voltage cooling and oc they got i bet people on tpu would eat these up im going to get one...but without the list i have a quick question what is the LOWEST oc you guys have goten?



I can do that but I am not gonna dig through the thread.. I can make another one tho in the club house! The E7200 Club lol I think that would be cool huh?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 8, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I can do that but I am not gonna dig through the thread.. I can make another one tho in the club house! The E7200 Club lol I think that would be cool huh?



teh amazing actually. thanx


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Jul 15, 2008)

Any idea of how high I can get this on an MSI Neo2-FR? So far I can get into windows, and run superpi, but surely not orthos at 4.275 (450*9.5) 1.4v. RAM should be able to do 500 fsb with looser timings, but seems from whats on this thread 8x multi is most stable, I'll have to try than when I get home. As of now I won't get another chance to tweak until Wednesday. Until then, anyone have the same board getting higher clocks? Thanks!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 15, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=65186

Try asking here  This thread is pretty much dead now  I had to do 1.5+v to get 4.4ghz so you probably need more volts!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 15, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> can i have some help? iv read through the thread but im still kind of confused i would absolutely love it if we could have a owners list in post one with what voltage cooling and oc they got i bet people on tpu would eat these up im going to get one...but without the list i have a quick question what is the LOWEST oc you guys have goten?



erocker had gotten one from the egg. Would only run 3.8GHz stable. IIRC , he did reach 4.0GHz but it was in no way stable on two different motherboards and two different sets of ram!!!


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 22, 2008)

I plan to upgrade my cpu (current: E2200 @ 2.8GHz) and buy a E7200 tomorrow, 
how would it overclock with my Gigabyte EP35-DS3R and geil 4x1GB cas4 pc6400 ram?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 22, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> I plan to upgrade my cpu (current: E2200 @ 2.8GHz) and buy a E7200 tomorrow,
> how would it overclock with my Gigabyte EP35-DS3R and geil 4x1GB cas4 pc6400 ram?



Should do just fine, there are peoplle here that would say thats a better mobo than mine. So I dont think the rig will be the factor, more the CPU itself!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 22, 2008)

i have a e7200ES chip on the way  it should be under water at first on a cheap ECS G31 mobo but will move to a Biostar I45 shortly


----------



## rick22 (Jul 22, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


>





how in the hell did you get to 4.7 with 1.100v


----------



## rick22 (Jul 23, 2008)

My new oc and temps


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 24, 2008)

_Thermal Specification:  The thermal specification shown is the maximum case temperature at the maximum Thermal Design Power (TDP) value for that processor. It is measured at the geometric center on the topside of the processor integrated heat spreader. For processors without integrated heat spreaders such as mobile processors, the thermal specification is referred to as the junction temperature (Tj). The maximum junction temperature is defined by an activation of the processor Intel® Thermal Monitor. The Intel Thermal Monitor’s automatic mode is used to indicate that the maximum TJ has been reached. _
http://processorfinder.intel.com/PopUpHelp.aspx?label=ThermalSpec

E7200 details:
http://processorfinder.intel.com/Details.aspx?sSpec=SLAPC


Thermal Specification E7200: 74.1°C = the "CPU temp" or TMPIN1 with CPUID Hardware Monitor

Thermal Specification E7200: 74.1°C = NOT the maximum core temperatures 

So my cpu at 3.6GHz with a "cpu temp" of 34-34°C idle and the cores at 49-47°C idle is ok.


----------



## rick22 (Jul 24, 2008)

new oc and temps


----------



## trt740 (Jul 24, 2008)

rick22 said:


> new oc and temps



nice clock


----------



## rick22 (Jul 24, 2008)

thank you...going for 4.4 friday


----------



## luk3r3r (Aug 24, 2008)

That's what I've got my CPU running at at the moment. Its completely stable at this speed so i pushed the fsb up to 340, booted up windows, and saw an improvement in superpi times but background apps kept crashing and then, whilsst running a superpi 2m calculation, the screen went black with faint green lines. It may have been my GPU (HD 4850) which was running hot at the time, but have I pushed it as far as it can go?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 24, 2008)

luk3r3r said:


> That's what I've got my CPU running at at the moment. Its completely stable at this speed so i pushed the fsb up to 340, booted up windows, and saw an improvement in superpi times but background apps kept crashing and then, whilsst running a superpi 2m calculation, the screen went black with faint green lines. It may have been my GPU (HD 4850) which was running hot at the time, but have I pushed it as far as it can go?



Please fill out your system specs, so we may help you better.

As for a short and simple answer, most likely that is not the end of the CPU's OC! I say it was most likely a lack of voltage somewhere, or a piece of hardware out of spec. with very little info to go on , this is only a guess at best!


----------



## luk3r3r (Aug 24, 2008)

MSI P43 Neo-F
2GB 800MHz HyperX CL4 (This was running 1:1)
ATI HD4850
Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro 7
Thats about it I think.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 24, 2008)

luk3r3r said:


> MSI P43 Neo-F
> 2GB 800MHz HyperX CL4 (This was running 1:1)
> ATI HD4850
> Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro 7
> Thats about it I think.



Thats a great start, now what kind of voltages were you running while these OC attempts were made, or is this a run with all settings on auto?


----------



## luk3r3r (Aug 24, 2008)

1.25V. I had it on 1.19 up until 330 fsb wouldn't boot


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 24, 2008)

luk3r3r said:


> 1.25V. I had it on 1.19 up until 330 fsb wouldn't boot



There are a few more controlling factors in the equation such as bumping things like the NB, Termination voltage, and clockgen/FSB voltages.

Read a few of the stickies on how-to in this section. I see you know how it works by raising the FSB and cpu voltages, but I suggest reading up on how the others I mentioned come into play. Also setting the ram timings may help to, as if it starts at 667, most likely with tighter timings too!


----------



## luk3r3r (Aug 25, 2008)

ok, I read up on the guides and set all my voltages and PCI speeds manually, then tightened RAM timings to 4-4-4-12 and checked it was stable at 330 FSB. I went to 340 and it BSOD'd as soon as I logged in. Didn't get a chance to see what caused it, is there any way of finding out or should I just play with NB voltages or something?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 25, 2008)

Try bumping things one at a time. I say try one bump to the NB first. if that doesnt cure it try a bump to the CPU, but I thing 3.2GHz is a tad low to require more volts just to boot!


----------



## trt740 (Aug 25, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Try bumping things one at a time. I say try one bump to the NB first. if that doesnt cure it try a bump to the CPU, but I thing 3.2GHz is a tad low to require more volts just to boot!



7300 out for delivery.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 25, 2008)

trt740 said:


> 7300 out for delivery.



Sweet, Im really hoping for the best, especially after seeing the FSB limitations I have!


----------



## trt740 (Aug 26, 2008)

*you can say you told me so*



sneekypeet said:


> Sweet, Im really hoping for the best, especially after seeing the FSB limitations I have!



I can prime at both 10x400fsb at 1.46v and at 8x500fsb at 1.48v temps are low low even at that voltage. However, thats more voltage than I like.  I wouldn't pay the extra 20.00 for the 10x it doesn't seem to matter these are just e7200s.







I can boot as high as 8x550fsb. This is a very fast little chip even at 3.8ghz, which seems to be a very stable clock, this little beast rips through everything. I'm very very impressed.


----------



## xu^ (Aug 27, 2008)

atm im testing 9x400 3.6ghz with voltage up to 1.44 i think, in prime95  temps hit just over 60c

running occt atm ,is 1.44 acceptable or is it 2 high ? least it think its 1.44 , but in cpuz it says 1.288 ?
as when/if its stable ill be running it at that all the time,if i cant get it stable at 3.6 ill probably drop down to 3.4 ,dont really want to go 2 high as its only a freezer pro,but combined with the new case 3x 120mm fans with space for another 2 if needed ,it seems ok so far.

btw i tried it at lower volts and the pc just kept restarting:/

will post some pics when stable and i get time.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 27, 2008)

it seems I didn't get a very good chip it will do only 3.8ghz at 1.425v, still that is about 1200 mghz of overclock. It runs at low voltage like 1.15v 6x500fsb but at the high end one core fails prime at 4.0ghz unless you use a bunch of voltage.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


> it seems I didn't get a very good chip it will do only 3.8ghz at 1.425v, still that is about 1200 mghz of overclock. It runs at low voltage like 1.15v 6x500fsb but at the high end one core fails prime at 4.0ghz unless you use a bunch of voltage.



Here the same with my e7200...


I found some other (bull)shit info on the web about overclocking an e7200:
Some guy said the following:

"_When overclocking you will alway run the risk of reducing the life of any component. Ok I can agree with that I have such problems before.

Some safety tips

3.0 GHz @ stock Vcore = 2 - 3% overall life lost ?
3.2 GHz @ 1.215 Vcore = 4 - 6% overall life lost ?
3.4 GHz @ 1.25 Vcore = 6 - 10% overall life lost ?
3.6 GHz @ 1.28 Vcore = 9 - 15% overall life lost ?
3.8 GHz @ 1.315 Vcore = 10 - 40% overall life lost ?
4.0 GHz @ 1.35 Vcore = 20 - 50% overall life lost ?
4.2 GHz @ 1.365 Vcore = 40 - 65% overall life lost ?

These result are if you run at that speed for the duration of the processor a life of a processor is normally 20k hrs - 35k hrs. Another not to make if you processor reaches 70C it will near on 1/4 its life instanly due to the stress amount of heat if your processor hit 100C it will 1/2 if not 2/3 reduces its life if you hit 200C you have basically confused your cpu and themel shutdown will occur but you should not hit these temps bios will not let you.

over volting like packing it with 1.4 will reduce its life by near 1/4 or a 1/2 due to the power comsumed.

I hope this has helped_"

http://www.overclock.net/4072494-post3.html


According to this guy's info my cpu would almost be dead by now?


----------



## JBravo (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm getting my new rig tomorrow!

E7200
Asus P35 P5K SE/EPU mobo
Corsair CM2X1024-6400 - XMS2
Nvidia 8500 GT ( sucks I know )

So I'll be joining this forum as soon as I get a decent cooler


----------



## mitchy24 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi All , ive got a bit of a dilema here.. Anyway im on building a pc for a friend and i ordered her a E7200 not knowing how well they overclock.. So the question is shall i swap my e6750@3.2 ghz for hers... By the way after just in half an hour , ive got the 7200 upto 3.8ghz , just completed 3d mark vantage and got a cpu score of 6882...What would you guys do?


----------



## vrobec (Aug 28, 2008)

Swap it.


----------



## mitchy24 (Aug 28, 2008)

lol if 3 people say so i will


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2008)

mitchy24 said:


> lol if 3 people say so i will



Try being honest and give the girl what she bought...pony up your own dough for toys!:shadedshu


----------



## xu^ (Aug 28, 2008)

mitchy24 said:


> Hi All , ive got a bit of a dilema here.. Anyway im on building a pc for a friend and i ordered her a E7200 not knowing how well they overclock.. So the question is shall i swap my e6750@3.2 ghz for hers... By the way after just in half an hour , ive got the 7200 upto 3.8ghz , just completed 3d mark vantage and got a cpu score of 6882...What would you guys do?



you could explain wats wat ,and if she has no interest in overcloking/gaming then offer her your current cpu cheaper.

if she does know a little about computers and finds uve just chucked in an older cpu in she might be none 2 happy with you.

best to be honest really,even if she knows nothing about PC's all it would take is for her to have a friend who did notice.


----------



## mitchy24 (Aug 28, 2008)

should of been more clear, Yeah she knows about both cpus, and she aint bothered about overclocking or anything like that, she just wants a stable pc that looks good rather than what it has inside...( you get me?) So if that was any of you which one would you take if both were sitting in front of you..


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2008)

mitchy24 said:


> should of been more clear, Yeah she knows about both cpus, and she aint bothered about overclocking or anything like that, she just wants a stable pc that looks good rather than what it has inside...( you get me?) So if that was any of you which one would you take if both were sitting in front of you..



Thank you for clerifying...the E6750 has more cache, but if it doesnt clock it isnt helping benches any. For everyday use it really doesnt matter much from what you have.

So the question is are you a bencher that needs closer to 4GHz to add to the scoring, otherwise they are virtually the same!


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 28, 2008)

w0ot hopefully sometime this week ill be getting my e7200 its all paid off!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> w0ot hopefully sometime this week ill be getting my e7200 its all paid off!!!



Congrats bro...still on the ASUS?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 28, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Congrats bro...still on the ASUS?



yes sir but i can hold my own at 468mhz FSB the chip gives up at around 3.9Ghz iv even maxed the mobo voltage and she wont stabalize but i know the e7200 will get 4 or over. im confident in the mobo and the chip itself.....because regardless on weather it wants do to do it or not I will make it...besides the e7200 im getting has booted and ran superpi stable at 4.5Ghz...


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 28, 2008)

Little correction to what Solaris said, the chip has done SuperPi at 4.5GHz, didn't boot at that tough, used setFSB to get it up to that speed.  Probably capable of booting at those speeds though.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 28, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Little correction to what Solaris said, the chip has done SuperPi at 4.5GHz, didn't boot at that tough, used setFSB to get it up to that speed.  Probably capable of booting at those speeds though.



thats fine though im stil going to love it M0 stepping correct?


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes it is M0 stepping.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> yes sir but i can hold my own at 468mhz FSB the chip gives up at around 3.9Ghz iv even maxed the mobo voltage and she wont stabalize but i know the e7200 will get 4 or over. im confident in the mobo and the chip itself.....because regardless on weather it wants do to do it or not I will make it...besides the e7200 im getting has booted and ran superpi stable at 4.5Ghz...



I wasnt knocking it in any way bro...really interested to see what the mobo is capable of to be honest! I love my DFI's but it looks like I may have gotten rid of the best ASUS I have ever toutched...lol

With the FSB it will do very well in getting what you need 24/7. I just hope the bios update gives you all the tools you need to do it well!


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 28, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I wasnt knocking it in any way bro...really interested to see what the mobo is capable of to be honest! I love my DFI's but it looks like I may have gotten rid of the best ASUS I have ever toutched...lol
> 
> With the FSB it will do very well in getting what you need 24/7. I just hope the bios update gives you all the tools you need to do it well!



hahah its all good this is the best mobo iv ever had and if the mobo doesnt have the tools to get me what i want ill mod it either way it doesnt have a choice i havent waited this long for it to decide not to do what i want remember the key to over clocking isnt necissarily skill but to intimidate your componenets you need to make them realize they simply dont have an option in the matter.

thats how i get by anyway.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> hahah its all good this is the best mobo iv ever had and if the mobo doesnt have the tools to get me what i want ill mod it either way it doesnt have a choice i havent waited this long for it to decide not to do what i want remember the key to over clocking isnt necissarily skill but to intimidate your componenets you need to make them realize they simply dont have an option in the matter.
> 
> thats how i get by anyway.



Exactly how I get by...lol It just usually requires some ohio winter nights b4 i get silly with things


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 28, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Exactly how I get by...lol It just usually requires some ohio winter nights b4 i get silly with things



hahah i hear the their. when i go crazy i point the ac at my rig or when no ones home i open the winow and shut my door when its 17ºF out


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> hahah i hear the their. when i go crazy i point the ac at my rig or when no ones home i open the winow and shut my door when its 17ºF out



Very nice.......heres to beating components with big freekin sticks till they submit!


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 28, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Very nice.......heres to beating components with big freekin sticks till they submit!





 only way to do it


----------



## Bytor (Aug 28, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Yes it is M0 stepping.



Hey Dark whats this about M0 stepping?   

Do they OC better or something?

Thanks


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 28, 2008)

I did similar things earlier this year by opening windows.  Would have been much more effective if I had a better heatsink at the time.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 28, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Hey Dark whats this about M0 stepping?
> 
> Do they OC better or something?
> 
> Thanks



Can't say 100% for sure if the M0 stepping is better or not, both my chips were M0's and did well.


----------



## Bytor (Aug 28, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Can't say 100% for sure if the M0 stepping is better or not, both my chips were M0's and did well.




Ok cool...  Mine is M0 also, but I can't get it over 3.8...  Not that 3.8 is a bad thing on a 2.5 porcessor
just wondering.

TY


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Ok cool...  Mine is M0 also, but I can't get it over 3.8...  Not that 3.8 is a bad thing on a 2.5 porcessor
> just wondering.
> 
> TY



have you tried adding CPU VTT voltage or dropping the GTL refference voltages to .63?


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 28, 2008)

Post some of your settings in BIOS up, maybe we can give you a hand on getting that chip faster.  Also what is the VID, pack date, and batch?


----------



## Bytor (Aug 28, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Post some of your settings in BIOS up, maybe we can give you a hand on getting that chip faster.  Also what is the VID, pack date, and batch?



Ok this is it @ 3.6 stable bios settings...  3.8 was never stable, but its the best I could get to boot into windows.    

Any other setting just let me know... 

Any help would be great...  This is my first Intel build by the way...So a little lost..

Thanks

VID?  ah I know now....vcore.  Mine is at 1.34 right now...

Batch:           Q744R980
Pack Date:     07/11/08


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 28, 2008)

Remembered this from when I had my DFI DK X48, this might help you more than it helped me considering my BIOS was completely different from the one in the video, but yours looks more like it than mine.  I know the chips are different, but some settings might be similar.

http://www.vimeo.com/937940


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2008)

These are my 24/7 settings. Mind you my CPU VID is a bit on the high side, but my water keeps it nice and chilled.


----------



## Bytor (Aug 28, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Remembered this from when I had my DFI DK X48, this might help you more than it helped me considering my BIOS was completely different from the one in the video, but yours looks more like it than mine.  I know the chips are different, but some settings might be similar.
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/937940



Ok thanks will take a look...

Sneekypete thanks...  Mine is on water also...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=69566


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Ok thanks will take a look...
> 
> Sneekypete thanks...  Mine is on water also...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=69566



Ahh yes I had seen that, just didnt put it together in my head.

@ those settings I dont go over 63*C with orthos load!

Also the boot clock is a neat little tool...use it. What it does is pre boots the system with a 250 FSB( as set in my bios), then after it clears the real OC is applied!


----------



## Bytor (Aug 28, 2008)

I was able to boot in at 3.9 with 1.42v.  Is that kinda high for this thing?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2008)

seems a tad high for mine at 3.9 but not all chips are equal. 

Most say doen use more than 1.45 daily. to me its based on temps.

Is it stable at all?  Did you try adjusting other things than just the VID?


----------



## Bytor (Aug 28, 2008)

NB core @ 1.57v
VTT @ 1.33
9x multi
434 mhz fsb

It runs ok just concerned about that high vcore...


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2008)

Bytor said:


> NB core @ 1.57v
> VTT @ 1.33
> 9x multi
> 434 mhz fsb
> ...



I take it , it wont boot with less?


----------



## Bytor (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll give it a try with a lower vcore...

No it wont boot at that speed with any less vcore.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 29, 2008)

Bytor said:


> I was able to boot in at 3.9 with 1.42v.  Is that kinda high for this thing?



I need to use the same voltage as you.
It runs and loads windows at 3.9 but I can't run prime or 3d mark 06 with that.

I have mine stable at 3.8   1.424 now.


I don't feel going any much higher with the voltage.
A cpu can die on high voltage even when it's not too hot.

Maybe I will lap my cpu, but just not yet.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 29, 2008)

I just lapped my e7200, I don't see much difference in idle temps however the load temps seem to be 4-5 degrees lower then un-lapped.


----------



## Bytor (Aug 29, 2008)

Was able to boot into windows @ 4 ghz... yyeeehhhaaa  
Lasted about 2 min. before it crashed and took a bunch of vcore... lolz


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 29, 2008)

Congrats...looks like you just ned to bully it a bit...lol

Why so low on the multi tho?


----------



## Bytor (Aug 29, 2008)

That multi is the one that allowed me to boot at that speed..  The others would not..


----------



## Triton.se (Aug 29, 2008)

Kinda high volts for 3.9Ghz. for ME, oc clocks all depends on my GPU performance.

3,9Ghz with 9600GT might not be so ultimate, while 3.7GHz with G92 OC'd is.

However, cards are on the market, GTX2** and HD48xx, them well oc'd, i'd go for the 1.45v E7200..otherwise not.


----------



## DarkEgo (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## DarkEgo (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Damian^ (Aug 31, 2008)

at 2.9GHz 






and with a low multiplier higher FSB (currently using this config) 





I can go higher (with the low multi+high FSB config) but if i do my DRAM frequency goes up to 862. I know i have to change my ram dividers but im not quite sure which setting that would be on my biostar TPower IP45 mobo. Would that be the static tRead settings currently its on auto (options are 1T-32T) 
I read 3:5 is a good choice for 400FSb ands up but im not quite sure on overclocking ram and dividers. any suggestions?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 31, 2008)

the cheesy ECS P45


----------



## erocker (Aug 31, 2008)

Your mobo needs an 8 pin connector.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 31, 2008)

erocker said:


> Your mobo needs an 8 pin connector.



nah it will go higher i just need to tweak some more lol it took 3 days to get this take the basically my ECS has the complexity of a DFI but given it to a bunch of 3 year olds to hide all the important setting


----------



## rick22 (Aug 31, 2008)

job well done


----------



## cdawall (Aug 31, 2008)

rick22 said:


> It's the motherboard...you buy  a book you get the  your motherboard at Frys.com



o i know that lol it was cheap as hell but i need something while my 780i is @ RMA


----------



## cdawall (Sep 1, 2008)

got a little more outta her


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 1, 2008)

Mine does 4.0ghz with 1.4v you must have gotten a really bad batch..


----------



## cdawall (Sep 1, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Mine does 4.0ghz with 1.4v you must have gotten a really bad batch..



it does 3.5ghz @1.28v lol its not bad its the mobo i blame a lack of chipset volt options going to mod the chipset and push it some more soon oh and check cpuz some more its an ES so...batch should be pretty nice


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 1, 2008)

Were the F#$% did you get an ES? i want an ES chip you guys are sooooo lucky...psh......leave Solaris out of the loop i thought we were friends no you you cdwall i didnt expect you its bad enough trt and erocker and paul and damulta left me out of the loop we were all best friends but atleast i got trip psh we'll go and test our non ES chips in a corner someware...and we'll have fun damn elitiests...


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 1, 2008)

I didn't know ES's were so godly


----------



## cdawall (Sep 1, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I didn't know ES's were so godly



lol you be they are 



Solaris17 said:


> Were the F#$% did you get an ES? i want an ES chip you guys are sooooo lucky...psh......leave Solaris out of the loop i thought we were friends no you you cdwall i didnt expect you its bad enough trt and erocker and paul and damulta left me out of the loop we were all best friends but atleast i got trip psh we'll go and test our non ES chips in a corner someware...and we'll have fun damn elitiests...



come on down here and you can play with it


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 1, 2008)

My 24/7 clocks  Runs really cool and really fast. If I do 1.4v(or 1.412 in bios) I can get 425x9.5 outta 'er.

Haven't even touched the bios in atleast a week. I'm really happy with it.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 1, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/080901/MyOCs.png
> 
> My 24/7 clocks  Runs really cool and really fast. If I do 1.4v(or 1.412 in bios) I can get 425x9.5 outta 'er.
> 
> Haven't even touched the bios in atleast a week. I'm really happy with it.



remember this is on a board that i spent $50 on

this is my 24/7 on this shitty board






if i can get 375x9.5 @1.32 ill leave it there but its only been up 3 days so i haven't really tweaked anything yet. hell the video card isn't even oc'd yet


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 1, 2008)

Is ECS really that bad


----------



## rick22 (Sep 1, 2008)

why did you buy that crap board?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 1, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Is ECS really that bad



YES! my BIOS gives the least oc'ing options ever i get FSB up to 700  , PCI-e up to 200, vcore up to 1.42v, dram up to 2.8v or so THATS IT



rick22 said:


> why did you buy that crap board?



my 780i was going off to RMA and i couldn't be in school w/o a pc


----------



## xu^ (Sep 1, 2008)

I have had my E7200 stable at 3.6ghz @1.295 with np's ,but tbh i don't really need it that high ,so ATM im leaving it at 3.2 @1.195.


----------



## p3n1x420 (Dec 5, 2008)

just took my gigabyte ep45 ud3p and my new e7200 with 4gb(8gb tomorrow) 

all i had to do was set my  fsb to 333 up from 266. and make sure to keep my ram at 800mhz/ddr-667 and its booted up fine. played some ut3, and about to do some bf2 and l4d and give it a run. 

it was under load around 38. so that isnt too bad espically coming from my amd x2 939 systems.

i might pick up better cooling, and go for 400fsb for a total of 3.6ghz something eh! http://forums.techpowerup.com/images/smilies/pimp.gif


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 5, 2008)

Mine does 333 stock volts too. Try doing 400fsb with 1.38v-1.4v.


----------



## p3n1x420 (Dec 8, 2008)

i think im going to settle on 333x9 for my OC. a cool 3ghz is good enough for me. stock cooling and volts as well. see how this runs for a week or more, then bump the multi up to 9.5 for 3.16 and try and keep stock volts. 

so far so good. ran a few levels of Left 4 Dead, and im going to head into bf2.

and i can totally tell my 9800gtx+ was starved for cpu power with my old x2 4800. now my frames never dip like they used to.


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 9, 2008)

you can count me in in like 1 week


----------



## an51r (Dec 18, 2008)

Just thought I would contribute, I am using a coolermaster hyper 212 and cannot increase voltage much without getting to warm. 3.6 is the highest I can go at this voltage I am going to throw some high RPM fans on the cooler and the exhaust fan this friday and see what this can really do!


----------



## ElArgento (Jan 5, 2009)

Mine: e7200 VID 1.2125
3.2 on stock volts stable (orthos)
3.6 1.32V stable (orthos and IBT)

Cant set any more vcore on my biostar gf7050v m7-se  anyway, not bad for a 50 bucks mobo


----------



## DarkEgo (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Dahaka (Feb 25, 2009)

Really sweet this core, maybe next weekend i will bench this core into a noctua, msi p35 and DDR3 

This processor is from http://www.hardmodding.net/ really nice, maybe we can benching into a P5Q Deluxe


----------



## JBravo (Feb 26, 2009)

I've changed my OC from a 333x9.5 which resulted in a 16:12 mem divider to a much better 415x8 @ 1.2125 V 100% stable.

Now my ram is running on a 1:1 and it really shows in everest. See the difference it made?  Previously the ram was running @ 861mhz, now its only 830 with slightly slower latency but much higher read/write/copy


----------



## qu4k3r (Apr 7, 2009)

*Only up to 3.4GHz with 1.3625V*

Hi everybody, I'm new here.

Last week I recieved a brand new Gigabyte X48T-DQ6 motherboard. My rig is builted with a E7200 and the ram is OCZ DDR3 1800MHz 9-9-9-27@1.9V. Until 5 days ago all were at stock settings. My idea is push it up to 3.6GHz (8x450MHz) with 1:2 (fsb:ram) ratio. Let me show you what I've done step by step and results. *Bold* text are the changes compared to previous setting. Any comments, help or criticism is always welcome. 

Stock: 266x9.5=2.53GHz, Vcore)=1.2250V, spd(4.00A)=1066MHz, timmings(auto)=9-9-9-24, CR(auto), Vddr(normal)=1.5V ... *OK.-*

OC1: *333x9=3GHz*, Vcore=1.2250V, *spd(4.00B)=1333MHz*, *timmings(manual)=9-10-10-25*, CR(auto), Vddr=1.5V ... UNSTABLE.-

OC2: 333x9=3GHz, *Vcore=1.2500V*, spd(4.00B)=1333MHz, timmings(manual)=9-10-10-25, CR(auto), Vddr)=1.5V ... *OK.-*

OC3: *388x8=3.1GHz*, Vcore=1.2500V, *spd(3.33D)=1293MHz*, timmings(manual)=9-10-10-25, CR(auto), Vddr=1.5V ... *OK.-*

OC4: *400x8=3.2GHz*, Vcore=1.2500V, *spd(3.33D)=1333MHz*, timmings(manual)=9-10-10-25, CR(auto), Vddr=1.5V ... UNSTABLE.-

OC5: 400x8=3.2GHz, *Vcore=1.2750V*, spd(3.33D)=1333MHz, timmings(manual)=9-10-10-25, CR(auto), Vddr=1.5V ... *OK.-*

OC6: 400x8=3.2GHz, Vcore=1.2750V, *spd(4.00D)=1600MHz*, *timmings(manual)=9-9-9-27*, CR(auto), *Vddr(+0.35)=1.85V* ... UNSTABLE.-

OC7: 400x8=3.2GHz, *Vcore=1.3000V*, spd(4.00D)=1600MHz, timmings(manual)=9-9-9-27, CR(auto), Vddr(+0.35)=1.85V ... UNSTABLE.-

OC8: 400x8=3.2GHz, Vcore=1.3000V, spd(4.00D)=1600MHz, timmings(manual)=9-9-9-27, *CR=2T*, Vddr(+0.35)=1.85V ... *OK.- *

OC9: 400x8=3.2GHz, *Vcore=1.2750V*, spd(4.00D)=1600MHz, timmings(manual)=9-9-9-27, CR=2T, Vddr(+0.35)=1.85V ... UNSTABLE.-

*
*
*

but i want get here

OC n (Goal): 450x8=3.6GHz, *Vcore=???V*, spd(4.00D)=1800MHz, timmings(manual)=9-9-9-27, CR=2T, Vddr(+0.40V)=1.9V




*According to what I understand, then I must do like this:

1)Find the lowest Vcore to reach 3.6GHz stable cpu. And memories at lower frec than nominal values (1800MHz), in order to avoid non-stability caused by ram. I must use SPD to for that

Intel says voltage for this cpu is from 0.85 to 1.3625V. So, I'll set Vcore=1.3625V and go to raise cpu frec to reach 3.6GHz (379x9.5, 400x9) stable. Then, lower Vcore until become unstable. Set Vcore at voltaje to next higher voltage level where it becomes unstable.-

2)After reaching 3.6GHz, Now is when I must change FSB to 450MHz in order to set ram at1800MHz.
*
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Last stable settings:

OC8: 400x8=3.2GHz, Vcore=1.3000V, spd(4.00D)=1600MHz, latencias(manual)=9-9-9-27, CR=2T, Vddr(+0.35)=1.85V ... OK.-

...and a weekend later....

Now I show you new attempts 3 days after starting from the last stable configuration:

OC: *413x8=3.3GHz*, Vcore=1.3000V, *spd(3.33D)=1322MHz*, timmings(manual)=9-9-9-27, CR=2T, *Vddr(normal)=1.5V* ... Unstable: Orhtos fails 1rst test.

OC: 413x8=3.3GHz, *Vcore=1.3250V*, spd(3.33D)=1322MHz, timmings(manual)=9-9-9-27, CR=2T, Vddr(normal)=1.5V ... *OK.-*

OC: 413x8=3.3GHz, Vcore=1.3250V, *spd(4.00D)=1600MHz*, timmings(manual)=9-9-9-27, CR=2T, *Vddr(+0.4V)=1.9V* ... *OK.-*



I'm not relaxed so I decided try 3.6GHz with highest voltage said by Intel: (Vcore=1.3625V).-

OC: *400x9=3.6GHz, Vcore=1.3625V*, spd(4.00D)=1600MHz, ltimmings(manual)=9-9-9-27, CR=2T, Vddr(+0.4V)=1.9V ... Unstable: Fails loading windows or reboots when loaded it.

OC: 400x9=3.6GHz, Vcore=1.3625V, *spd(3.33D)=1333MHz*, timmings(manual)=9-9-9-27, CR=2T, *Vddr(normal)=1.5V* ... Unstable: Fails loading windows or reboots when loaded it.

OC: 400x9=3.6GHz, Vcore=1.3625V, *spd(2.66D)=1066MHz*, timmings(manual)=9-9-9-27, CR=2T, Vddr(normal)=1.5V ... Unstable: Fails loading windows or reboots when loaded it.



I'm not pretty sure if I want/must to exceed 1.3625V of Vcore, then I began to search for the same 3.6GHz but with other fsb-mult combination at the same time I want to know what is the higher cpu frecuency I can reach by keeping this Vcore:

OC: *379x9.5=3.6GHz*, Vcore=1.3625V, *spd(3.33D)=1263MHz*, timmings(manual)=9-9-9-27, CR=2T, Vddr(normal)=1.5V ... Unstable: Load windows but fails orthos 1rst test.

OC: *369x9.5=3.5GHz*, Vcore=1.3625V, *spd(3.33D)=1230MHz*, timmins(manual)=9-9-9-27, CR=2T, Vddr(normal)=1.5V ... Unstable: Load windows but fails orthos 1rst test.

OC: *358x9.5=3.4GHz*, Vcore=1.3625V, *spd(3.33D)=1193MHz*, timmings(manual)=9-9-9-27, CR=2T, Vddr(normal)=1.5V ... *OK.-* Load windows and *PASS* orthos 1rst test.



It seems that as far as I can reach is 3.4GHz with Vcore=1.3625V ... Then I set the cpu at 3.4GHz and test several frequencies for the memories:

OC: 400x8.5=3.4GHz, Vcore=1.3625V, *spd(2.66D)=1066MHz*, timmings(manual)=9-9-9-27, CR=2T, Vddr(normal)=1.5V ... *OK.-* Load windows and *PASS* orthos 1rst test.

OC: 400x8.5=3.4GHz, Vcore=1.3625V, *spd(3.33D)=1333MHz*, timmings(manual)=9-9-9-27, CR=2T, Vddr(normal)=1.5V ... *OK.-* Load windows and *PASS* orthos 1rst test.

OC: 400x8.5=3.4GHz, Vcore=1.3625V, *spd(4.00D)=1600MHz*, timmings(manual)=9-9-9-27, CR=2T, *Vddr(+0.35V)=1.85V* ... Unstable: Load windows but fails orthos 1rst test.



Finally tried this config, as far as I could get within Vcore=1.3625V

OC: *450x7.5=3.37GHz*, Vcore=1.3625V, *spd(4.00D)=1800MHz*, timmings(manual)=9-9-9-27, CR=2T, *Vddr(+.40V)=1.95V* ... *OK.-* Load windows and *PASS* orthos 1rst test.



*Apparently unable to reach 3.6GHz with 1.3625V* ... Now I have several questions to overcome the psychological barrier (1GHz + stock):

Increase the Vcore? Safe limits for 24/7 of it?

Fix Vcore at 1.3625V and start playing other voltages:   FSB (VTT), G-MHC (VCC / NorthBridge), etc? ... I know the function of these voltages but no the utility they have.- 

and better not to speak of more exotic parameters like ... GTL Ref Voltage% ... Clocks Skew Control (CPU / G MHC), etc ... 

WTF ... I know OC is not plug and play, but all the reviews I've read and I have read enough make me suppose this CPU/MB combination should should go further.-

Greetings.-


----------



## mudkip (Apr 25, 2010)

Getting my E7200 next week bought it for 55$, will post results


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## mudkip (Apr 26, 2010)

that's an old pic, what was the bios voltage for that overclock?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2010)

mudkip said:


> that's an old pic, what was the bios voltage for that overclock?



i didnt remember if i posted it haha so i saw the bump and just went for it. um high 1.4 range into the 1.5range. on a core contact freezer on a asus P5N-E 650I


----------



## mudkip (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry to bump this again , some users still have this CPU ?


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 9, 2011)

sold mine but mine hit 4.8ghz with 1.475v was a good chip but wouldnt budge past that unless COLD was applied


----------



## mudkip (Feb 11, 2011)

Ah.. bought 2 E7200's for $68 , sweet deal if you ask me 

Oc'ing first E7200 3,6 Ghz @ 1.275v in BIOS. Running OCCT stable for the past 45 minutes 

I've had an E7200 before but I sold it because I needed the money but that one did 3,6GHz @ 1.20v in BIOS even better lol.

Rest of the system:

Motherboard: Gigabyte P43-DS3L (bought it for $40 + 4GB DDR2)
Cooling: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 (leftover)
Memory: 2x2GB Adata 800MHz (see motherboard)
GPU: 4670 512MB GDDR3 (leftover)
PSU: FSP 300Watt (got it for free)
Case: NZXT Gamme (bought it for $55)

Total cost: $129

Nice budget system if you ask me !


----------

